
Did Churchill Cause the Bengal Famine? - curtis
https://winstonchurchill.hillsdale.edu/did-churchill-cause-the-bengal-famine/
======
basicplus2
TLDR: No

The truth—documented by Sir Martin Gilbert and Hillsdale College—is that
Churchill did everything he could in the midst of world war to save the
Bengalis; and that without him the famine would have been worse.4

4 Martin Gilbert, ed., Winston S. Churchill: The Churchill Documents
(Hillsdale, Michigan: Hillsdale College Press, 2006 and ongoing).

